# Thinking of buying



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would pass on him to be honest. He is herring gutted (wasp waisted) and has a very shallow girth. As well as that, I suspect one of his hind feet is almost clubbed, and he will need a bit of work with a good farrier to bring his feet up to a better standard.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Never heard of "wasp waisted" before but definitely see how that term applies here. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## bluecharm7 (Mar 30, 2012)

emzray21 said:


> I'm thinking of buying this thoroughbred and was wondering if you could let me know what you think of his conformation and if you notice any problems. He would be used in low level jumpers. I have not been out to see him but his trainer says he can jump four foot.
> 
> Price Reduced: Matty's G Force
> 
> Also, if anyone has had any experience adopting from CANTER or experience with adopting a race horse it would be helpful!


If the horse is listed by a trainer then it is not an adoption. You are buying a Canter horse right from the trainer. You have to go to the back stretch to look at the horse. You won't be able to ride it and your decision will be made by watching a horse trot up and down a line. Most trainers will let you do a PPE exam. But don't bother calling the trainer or setting up an appointment if you are just looking still. Be prepared to bring cash and if possible a trailer when you go to look. If you can take the horse that day you can negotiate the price. Or after a PPE exam that weekend. Be prepared to make a decision quickly because the trainer wants the horse gone, usually because the horse isn't making any money and they want to free up a stall. Also plan to go before noon to look at the horses and line up several horses to look at. And BRING A TRAINER with you. They will be able to see things that you might not.
I bought my horse from a trainer that was listed on Canter in Feb. If this is your first OTTB coming right off the track or you are a beginner, I would not recommend it. Unless you are prepared to have a trainer help you. Really help you. I would recommend buying the book from New Vocations to help you understand what is involved with getting a horse off the track. Please feel free to message me if you have questions.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse has some features I like and others not so much. As previously noted he is wasp waisted or herring gutted. He could use more heart girth. His shoulder lays back very nicely. However he looks to have solid legs, nice roomy hocks and fairly correct hind leg angles. He might be a bit straight thru the hocks. 

What I don't like is that he is VERY downhill and his neck ties into body low. His topline is quite angular.

His movement in the videos is not stellar. 

I will also temper this a bit by saying some Thoroughbreds look very wasp waisted in racing form. In the case of this horse that might improve when he lets down. His heart girth OTOH is pretty much what it is. 

Most horses can jump 4 feet in a jumping chute or loose. Free jumping to see a horse's form is fine as long as you remember that what you see in the chute will be something quite less (usually) when you add a rider... even a good rider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Honestly... I don't like him AT ALL. He doesn't do it for me, and if I were going to look at him, and I hadn't seen pictures, I would get right back in my car as soon as I saw him. 
Sorry to be blunt, but I just don't like him. :-|


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Here is my view on this.. 

Do YOU like the horse? If so, then go for it. Don't bother with other people's opinions. Everyone will point out something that they don't like. That's why they have so many different types and sizes of horses. To each their own. I can see he has powerful legs.. and I think with enough training, he can build up his back a bit. It may be a funny angle.. but the second picture makes his back look a little warped. 

Either way.. if you feel he could right for you.. then go for it. Only you will really know what's right or wrong. Good luck!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

He has a cute face but i dont see him as a using or show horse. IDK WHAT they bred to have a horse with that odd a conformation but I would pass. There are HUNDREDS of off the track tbs you can get that are in better physical shape. But ALWAYS look at their mental stability. I used to ride a tb mare that was raced 22 times. There was not a physical flaw on her. But she out of her mind if she sat for more than a day. She would flip her self over with a rider, slam her self on the ground, and don't even think of tieing this mare. 

But there are others that are amazing horses and are not completely loony from their time at the track. Definitely take a trainer with you. If I where you I'd go through a reuse. They will at least let you try the horse out.


----------

